# BC Aquarium Enthusiasts Survey



## ElaineLum (Oct 9, 2015)

I am looking for participants in an online survey that I am conducting for my Master's degree at Miami University, Ohio. If you own or work with fish or other aquatic species and are over the age of 18, I would like to hear from you. Please click on this link to take the survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Sy6WjwkWR2v5_8kG10fyScFddyXc2OwqZnkKo5jU-28/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I did the survey. If others are interested it only takes a few minutes to do and doesn't ask for any contact info.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Done.......


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Done. Very fast and easy

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I did it too. Very easy.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Done quick and easy


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Done..........


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

All us aquarists should participate in this survey


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

completed survey


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Did it last night.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Done here also


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Completed. Hope the info is useful for your project.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I just finished and also hope it is helpful

AquaAddict


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Just did it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Finished.....


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Completed


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Done like dinner!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I have also completed it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Completeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

done... Yes I agree all of need to participate.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

done and done  glad to help


----------

